# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dhembja dhe vuajtja nga humbja e njeriut qe e desha shume

## Englander

E di qe tani sapo jam prezantuar e ndoshta shume nga ju do te thone po kjo budallaqe eshte tani qe po na e hap barkun.

Dashuria E pare

Kisha degjuar qe dashuria e pare asnjehere s'harrohet por te pakten ke kujtime apo mbresa qe do ti kujtosh por fatkeqesisht une nuk kam asgje.

Historia ime.....

Kur isha aty nga viti i 4 i shkolles se mesme rashe ne dashuri: ne dashuri ti thuash qe i themi ne ne Shqiperi se nuk se si te biesh ne dashuri vetem duke e pare robin dhe pa e njohur fare ne kuptimin e fjales ma merr mendja qe eshte/ishte me shume obsession. Adoleshenca.........
Ky cuni ishte i pelqyer nga te gjithe dhe ishte shume i embel. Te gjitha gocat kishin simpati per te dhe kur me pyesnin mua nese me pelqente une gjithmone thoshja jo se me vinte inat qe kishte gjithe ata admirues por brenda vetes sikur fillova te ndeja per te.

Fillova te flisja me te miremengjes e mirmbrema por kaq ishte dhe kur e shifja me binte gjaku ne fund te kembeve. Keni parasysh se cfare dua te them me te se shume nga ju e keni provuar.
Filloi te me hidhte fjale me kunja dhe gjithmone bente gallate per nje shokun tim te klases dhe me pyeste nese ishte i dashuri im se e dinte qe e kisha inat. D.m.th i pelqeja edhe atij. Kur me pyeste nese doja te dilja per kafe i thoja jo se nuk kisha kohe e budallalliqe te tjera perfundimisht e evitoja, se doja te dukesha goce e mire ke parasysh ne Shqiperi jeton duke menduar se cfare do te mendojne robte per ty sikur te kesh te dashur, per opinion.

 Me pas me duket se iku ne Gjermani por gjithmone vetem mendoja per te. Pas nje viti a me shume u kthye nga Gjermania. Pastaj kur vajta ne shkolle ne Tirane e shifja kur kalonte rruges me makinen e tij por kaq ishte e gjitha. Por keni parasysh se cfare ben dashuria e shifja makinen e tij qe nga presidenca sikur ai te ishte tek Nikolino. Jo vetem kaq por me pas iku ne Zvicer apo nuk e di se ku dhe une isha ne Shqiperi, kur u ngrita ne mengjes nga ora 6, se me duhej te behesha gati per shkolle, isha shume e gezuar dhe kisha nje ndenje te mire qe do e shifja, guess what kur dola tek rruga e gjuheve te huaja ai erdhi me makine ndaloi dhe me mori, dhe as qe nuk e dija fare qe ishte kthyer dhe ishte ne Shqiperi. Nuk me besohej, sa nuk po vdisja por nuk e dhashe veten. Po ikte ne Elbasan dhe ne makine kishte ca miq te tij. Vetem e pyeta se si ishte dhe si i kishte nga familja, dhe i thashe dhe faleminderit kur zbrita. Kur zbrita sa nuk po me leshonin kembet.
Per mua mjaftonte qe ta shifja vetem duke kaluar kalimthi me makine dhe ndjehesha mire.
Nuk e pashe per disa dite.  Isha gjithe diten e gezuar dhe kisha nje parandenje se do te lidhesha me ate njeri dhe e mendoja duke me sjelle lule, dhe thashe me vte kur ta shof here tjeter do ti them "TE DUA" por isha gabim dhe shume gabim biles.
Nje nate pashe ne enderr sikur vajta tek nje njeri qe te parashikon fatin se kisha degjuar qe ishte tek "Rruga e Durresit" dhe ne enderr me tha se une nuk do te kisha jete me kete njeri dhe ne mengjes asgje nuk me kujtohej vetem keto fjale.

Kur nje shoqja ime (shoqe ti thuash) qe qekur e kam njohur nuk e mbaj mend te kete thene nje fjale te mire gjithmone vetem lajme te hidheruara kam degjuar nga ajo goce tha- degjove se cfare kishte ndodhur filan fisteku kishte vdekur, kishte bere aksident. Sa nuk vdiqa dhe i thase a je e sigurte se ne qytet ishin dy veta me te njejtin emer te pakten qe i njihja une. Po tha ajo jam mese e sigurte dhe kishte nja 5 dite qe kishte vdekur.
U mundova te mos e jap veten se ajo ishte robi i fundit qe doja ta dinte se une e doja ate cun. U ndava nga ajo dhe vajta ke dhoma ime dhe u futa ne shtrat se nuk doja te me degjonin te tjeret dhe po qaja mesa fuqi qe kisha. Kur erdhi shoqja ime e dhomes me pyeti se cfare kishte ndodhur dhe nuk i tregoja dot nga dhimbja qe kisha. Pastaj i tregova..............Qaja per dite , per nate, cdo ore, cdo minute dhe cdo sekonde e ndoshta do te qaj gjithe jeten time qe nuk isha me te kur kisha mundesi.

Tema kryesore e kesaj historie ishte qe ke te dashuroni thojini sa nuk eshte vone, dhe mos jetoni per opinion. Sikur neser te vdes me ka ngelur brenge qe une asnjehere nuk i tregova se e dashuroja gjer ne vdekje, por nga ana tjeter them me vete me mire qe nuk kam qene e lidhur me te se do te vuaja me shume, megjithese nuk e di se si vuan njeriu me shume vetem kaq sa vuajta e sa do te vuaj gjithe jeten time. 
Pavaresisht qe vetem dy-tre veta e dinin se une e doja te gjithe e kuptonin ne shkolle e kudo qe isha se kisha pasur fatkeqesi po asnje nuk e dinte se kisha humbur my soulmate, dashurine e jetes time. Nganjehere cuditem me forcen e dashurise qe e desha dhe qe ta dini juve as puthur ndnjehere nuk e kisha.

N.q.s e keni degjuar kengen e Ronan Keating "If tomorrow never comes"

If tomorrow never comes 
would she know how much i loved her.......and so on 

per ju qe nuk kuptoni anglisht n.q.s e nesermja nuk do te vinte a do e dinte ajo se sa shume e desha.
Kam pasur shume kerkesa nga cunat, dhe te gjithe bien ne dashuri me mua kur me njohin si shoqe se kam very good pesonality dhe jam shume terheqese (good looking) por problemi im eshte se une nuk dua dot njeri. Pyes veten se a do te jete e mundur ndonjehere, maybe or maybe not. 
Qe nuk kam per te dashur ndonjehere me ate force as qe nuk do mend fare por a do te dua ndonjehere valle sadopak. Edhe une si cdo goce tjeter kam enderrat e mia dhe kur shof cifte me behet zemra mal por sikur behem dhe xheloze ne te njejten kohe, ne kuptimin e mire te fjales. Pse nuk kam edhe nje njeri qe ta dua dhe te me doje real love i mean.

Pra sot sic e shifni juve jam mbushur mend por nje cike si vone: kur ishte koha qe ti thoja nje njeriu qe e doja nuk e beja dot por tani le ta merrni vesh ju dhe e gjithe bota se une e desha tmerrsisht ate............. dhe me duket se do e shof prape, por realiteti eshte jo.

               Ti je ne nje bote 
               e une ne nje tjeter
               sa keq qe nuk lidhemi dot
               me telefon as me leter.

       Nuk e di pse pyes si nuk lidhemi dot
    kur ne nuk u lidhem kur ishim ne nje bote


 :Qirinjte:  

         I loved you then
         and i love you still
         I miss you now 
         and i always will!!!!


"Parandenjat e mia nuk me kane genjyer kurre, kujtimi i nje gazi a nje brenge jehon me dhembje mbi shpirtin tim dhe nxjerr se andejmi gjithefare tingujsh Qenkam gatuar ne menyre te cuditshme"

----------


## vana

C'ka thua eshte e drejte, vepro tani se neser do te jet von, jeto per sot, sikur eshte dita e fundit..... keshtu edhe puna e sentimenteve!
Me vjen shume keq per ty, kur nuk ben dicka ne jet, dicka dihet qe vjen nga zemra, gjithmon pishman do te ngelesh, shumica prej nesh kete gje e ka provuar disa here!

----------


## Ana_uk

e kam lexuar shkrimin tend me shume vemendje...dhe te betohem qe me vjen shume keq per cfare te ka ndodhur...edhe une kam dashuruar nje djale per 6 vjet por te pakten ai eshte me mua qe prej dy vitesh...por vetem une e di se ckam vuajtur per te per 4 vjet te tere qe se kam pare sepse une erdha ne londer..por papritur edhe ai kishte ardhur ketu...tani jemi bashke...

eshte e vertete mua me ka inspiruar shume kenga e ronan keating...nuk kam humbur shume kohe...takimin e dyte i kam treguar qe jam e cmendur per te dhe qe e kam dashuruar prej kohesh...por me e cuditshme ishte se edhe ai me kishte simpatizuar mua qe prej 4 vitesh...por ateher ishim te vegjel...une 13 ai 14 vjec por tani jemi me "mature" we know we love each other...and we will never give up on each other... every time i see him my heart bumps so fast... i never felt in love with any one else...i always knew in my mind and something was stoping me to fall in love with any one else because maby God knew me and him were ment for each other. Jam munduar shume here qe ta harroja sepse nuk kisha shpresa por dy dite para se te merja lajmin se ai ishte ne londer une vendosa ti tregoj shoqes sime te ngushte qe une jam akoma e dashuruar me nje djale...por nuk e di se ku eshte sepse eshte larguar nga shqiperia...por akoma e dua...sikur ma parandjenjte zemra qe ai do kontaktohej me mua...i kish marre numrin tim nje shoqes sime...


me te vertete me vjen keq dhe te kuptoj qe smund do te ndjesh me per njeri-tjeter sic ke ndjere per te...por do vije ajo dite qe do kesh nevoje per dike qe te te mbaje ne krahet e tij dhe te te shtrengoje e te thote qe te dashuron dhe qe do jesh me e lumtura ne bote...por kjo nuk do ndodhe deri ti ta largosh nga pjesa e dashurise se zemres e ta kalosh ne pjesen tjeter te se kaluares... I'm not going to tell you it will be easy but you will have to move on and you will eventually find you soul again...

----------


## krize04

Here tjeter shkruaj Shqip :Flm

----------


## 100% TIRONCE

Englander!!!

Me vjen shume keq per ty vertete, po mos u merzit, se edhe ti do gjesh nje person qe do te doje dhe do ta dush.....mos u merzit....
Edhe mua me ka ndodhur kshu, por jo tamam si kjo historia jote, une isha lidhur me ate. Dhe tani jam lidhur me nje tjeter, kuptohet mbas nja 1 viti, sps edhe une ashu thosha ne fillim nuk do lidhem me asnje, s'do kete njeri tjeter ne jeten time per vec atit, por ja qe ne jemi te reja dhe......
Jam lidhur me nje tjeter....por kam kujtimet e tij akoma, dhe e shof shume vazhdimisht ne enderr, dhe kjo me duket sikur e takoj.
Nejse, se u zgjata pak si shume......

Me preke shume me kete historine sinqerisht,  po mos u merzit fare zemer, jeta vazhdon......
Te pershendes!!!

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

me vjen shume shume keq per humbjen tende!Padyshim qe je bere pishmen qe nuk i the qe e doje,kjo do mbetet me ty per gjithe jeten,por nqs takon nje njeri qe e mertion edhe te do me gjithe shpirt edhe ti ate,atehere ai pishmen do te kthehet ne nje nga kujtimet me te bukura te atij njeriut edhe do e kesh ne zemer per jete no matter what happens!!
Good Luck!

----------


## PINK

ne fakt e kuptoj sh mire se cfare eshte te duash dike cmendurisht .. dhe te mos kesh kurajon ta shprehesh ... eshte nje torture e vertete ..

me beso...e di se si ndihesh.....me ka ndodhur dhe mua

zakonisht jam tip qe nuk mund ti mbaj ndjenjat perbrenda ... pasi plas lol ... por nje rast pak a shume i ngjashem me tendin .. lately kam pasur .. nuk arrita tja shprehja atij ... per fat te keq cdo njeri e dinte kete, pervec atij...  :i ngrysur: 

Sidoqofte jeta vazhdon....do ta kalojme nje gje te tille....kjo eshte jeta

pink

ps: shprehni ndjenjat njerez .. nje jete kemi ..

_SHKRUANI NE SHQIP_

----------


## Altina

Ej dua te te them se me vjen keq per ty qe nuk munde ti shprehesh ndjenjen tende njeriut qe deshe dhe qe s'mund te jetoje nje histori. Ndodh edhe keshtu...
E megjithate e dashur une te them se do arrish te dashurosh dike tjeter me te njejten force e ndoshta me te madhe, por kete do ta kuptosh kur te vij ajo histori dhe ku gjithcka do te jete konkrete, nga e puthura e pare e deri tek shkrirja e ndjenjes. Atehere te siguroj se do te shprehesh ndryshe nga te gjitha keto qe ke thene ne kete shkrim.

----------


## enka_al

Englander me vjen me te vertete keq per kete qe te ka ndodhur. 

Te gjithe qe kane humbur nje person te dashur mendojne ne kete menyre si ti. Une te siguroj dhe ki besim qe do jete dikush tjeter ne jeten tende qe do te te bej te lumtur dhe te realizoj cdo enderr tenden, dhe qe jam gjithashtu e sigurt qe ti do ta duash tmerresisht shume, biles mund te ndodhi edhe ne ate kohe qe ty s'mund te ta presi mendja dhe as qe e mendon fare.
ZOTI shpesh na ve ne prove, por ne s'duhet te humbasim besimin, ki besim dhe ke per ta gjetur lumturine tende, ta uroj me gjithe zemer. ZOTI qofte me ty.

----------


## Englander

Anna Uk 
Flm qe bashkohesh me hidherimin tim, dhe make sure qe e mban afer te dashurin tat nqs e kupton se cfare po them se e di qe ke vuajtur per te, dhe e ke parasysh dhembjen.

Pac Fat
dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat

Shpresoj qe te perfundoni bashke sepse shume rralle ndodh qe te dy te ndjeheni ne te njejten menyre.

_SHKRUANI NE SHQIP_

----------


## Englander

Krize04
Flm lol,  gjithmone do te kesh fjalet e mia me te mira.

je shume i sjellshem!

Pac fat

_SHKRUANI NE SHQIP_

----------


## Englander

100% Tironce 
kemi te njeten history in a way se dhe une si puna jote nuk e harroj dot sepse e shof ne enderr dhe vuaj shume saqe kur ngrihem nga gjumi them shyqyr qe ishte enderr dhe vetem vetem qaj......................
Flm
te uroj gjithe te mirat

----------


## Englander

Pink Girl

Flm per keshillen e di qe eshte gabim qe te mendosh per te kaluaren sepse humbet te tashmen dhe harron te ardhmen, por nuk mundem. Po mundohem qe ta kapercej por nuk eshte e lehte
Faleminderit

_SHKRUANI NE SHQIP_

----------


## Englander

Altina 


Flm, cfare ti the eshte e vertete por problemi eshte kur jane te perfshira ndjenjat eshte me e veshtire, eshte me lehte ta thuash se sa ta besh. Po mundohem por nuk di a do te munden. Ndoshta diku atje eshte dhe fati im apo princi im sic e mendonim ne gocat kur ishim duke u rritur.

Flm perseri

----------


## enka_al

Englander nuk ke pse te na falenderosh, ne te urojme te gjithe me gjithe zemer qe ti ta gjesh sa me shpejt lumturine tende, dhe ta lesh te kaluaren qe ajo te jete vetem nje e kaluar dhe mos te te pengoj qe te ecesh perpara dhe te jetosh te tashmen ne menyren me te bukur te mundur

----------


## Englander

FLM enka al

Nuk gjej dot fjale te te falenderoj se juve jeni te vetemit rob qe ua kam hapur zemren sepse kur ndodhin keto gjera eshte dhe e veshtire te flasesh, e tu tregosh te tjereve.

flm flm flm....

Pac Fat

----------


## MisCongeniality

Englander,

E ke degjuar ate shprehjen "nese dicka s'te vret, te ben me te forte." E keshtu dhe ti...me e forte do behesh dhe do kjo do te te beje ta kuptosh vendin tend ne bote...ne jemi thjesht njerez dhe fatet e disa gjera te tjera s'i kemi ne dore, pamvaresisht nga deshirat tona te zjarrta.  Por Zoti kurre nuk e harron njeriun e durueshem dhe nuk i dihet se cfare ka planifikuar per ty.

S'e di sa kohe perpara ka ndodhur kjo histori por you'll get over it. Te pakten duhet te te ngushelloje fakti qe e mori Zoti dhe ai djali s'luajti me ndjenjat e tua te sinqerta dhe pastaj te la per kaprico te tij. Kjo eshte me e keqja.

E di qe thua qe eshte e veshtire ta heqesh nga mendja por mendo, pse po qan? Po qan per dike qe s'egziston me! Mund ta sjellesh ne kete bote me lotet e tu? Jo!!! Ti vec se shkaterron veten tende dhe e pengon ate te ece perpara, ne cdo fushe te jetes.

Eshte me te vertete gjynah t'i "waste your feelings" per dike qe s'egziston.  Ruaji per ate djale qe do te te doje me te njejten force sic "deshe ti kete djalin" dhe ta dish qe do ta besh shume te lumtur.

Te uroj fat dhe ta dish qe ka qene thjesht infatuation sepse ti kishe "rene ne dashuri" me nje ghost, me nje imazh ( e them kete sepse ti e doje dhe pse s'dije asgje per te, vec qe e shikoje neper koridore te shkolles. Do ta kuptosh nje dite qe dashuria ka me shume brenda saj than just a look...jane veprimet, sjellja, respekti ndaj teje, cfare sakrificash ben per ty, gjerat qe ai pelqen etj. etj. qe te bejne te konsiderosh dike si partner te jetes.

Dashuria e marrezishme mua me frikeson sepse 1)eshte vdekjeprurese te dalesh prej saj;   2) dicka nuk do shkoje mire per hir te njerit apo tjetrit apo botes. S'paskan pasur faj pleqte ne Shqiperi kur i thonin nje nene te re per femijen "mos e duaj shume se do ta marresh ne sysh." 

Nejse, mundohu te mos rrish vetem dhe mesoje veten te mos mendosh per te. Jeto ne te tanishmen; harroje te kaluaren!

----------


## Englander

MisCongeniality

Faleminderit qe ke marre mundimin te lexosh historine qe kisha postuar dhe shume shume faleminderit qe  kishe marre iniciativen te shkruaje gjithe ato rreshta dhe kuptimplote.


Nuk e di se si te te falenderoj per keshillen sepse gjithcka qe kishe shkruar eshte e vertete dhe e kam menduar disa here cfare ndryshimi ka tani qe ai eshte i vdekur..............

Pac fat dhe te uroj gjithe te mirat

Faleminderit

----------


## angeldust

Englander,

me vjen me te vertete keq qe ti s'ke mundur te shprehesh dashurine dhe ndjenjat e tua me kete njeri qe e ke dashur kaq shume. Por te pakten pate mundesine ta shohesh dhe ta takosh disa dite apo momente para se ai t'i thoshte lamtumire kesaj bote, dhe per kete duhet te ndihesh e gezuar. Ti nuk mund te ndryshosh rrethanat, por mund vetem te pajtohesh me to... 

Zoti te falte qetesine te arrish paqen e brendshme shpirterore, dhe gjithashtu te gjesh dike tjeter ne jete qe te te mbushe kete boshllek.

Ti me dukesh se mund te jesh nje njeri qe eshte ne gjendje te dashuroje shume, dhe prandaj jam e bindur se pasioni per jeten do te te ndihmoje te gjesh dashurine tende tjeter te vertete.  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S.: Tani e di dhe vete ti, qe duhet te shprehesh me tjetrin kur te te vije zogu ne dore, he?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kolombi

Historia jote vertet eshte e dhimbshme,dhe ti nje vajze me zemer te madhe qe ndan se bashku me ne dhembjen tende.
E pe ,e ndjeve e preke ,vec nuk e perqafove ,nuk e perkedhele,nuk arrite ta ulje ne folene e zemres tende.
Ndoshta keshtu qe shkruar fati,keshtu qe e thene.
Mundohu  ti buzeqeshesh perseri jetes,mos jeto me tmerrin dhe lotet e kesaj ngjarjeje.E di qe eshte e veshtire ,eshte tragjike ajo qe te ndodhi eshte e tmershme,por me tmershme do jete te jetosh mes nostalgjise se saj.

Ca njerez te mencur kur e keqja u trokiti ne dere thane.

Me mire nje fund i tmerrshem sesa nje tmerr pa fund.

Me te mira kolombi.

----------

